# The light bulb just went off.



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

Sé que existe una frase idiomática parecida en español/castellano a nuestra frase "The light bulb just went off".  Pero no sé si existe en todos los países.

Se te/me/le encendió la bombilla (Esp.)
Se te/me/le encendió el bombillo (PR, Uru.)
Se te/me/le prendió el foco (Mex.)

¿Pueden confimar su propio país y si existe o no?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Corintio44

Me cayó el veinte. (México)
Se me prendió el foco. (México)


----------



## Corintio44

Do you mean that you finally understood what happened?


----------



## Maximus07

In English it would be that the light bulb just came on as if they just realized something or found the answer that they were looking for a menos que quieras decir que "Se le fue la onda."


----------



## Marabunta

Here, english speakers discuss the expression. 
http://caloriecount.about.com/light-bulb-off-ft47460

In Spain:
Se me/te/le encendió la bombilla.


----------



## k-in-sc

If you think about it, it doesn't make a lot of sense to say the light bulb "went off" when what you mean is it "came on."


----------



## bailarín

@corintio44  Muchas gracias por tu aporte de México.

@tm2111327  Jaja.  Al contrario, cuando decimos "the light bulb just went off", quiere decir que "the light bulb just turned on", claro, en el sentido figurado.  Otra cosa bien rara del inglés.

@k-in-sc  You're right.  But it doesn't make a lot of sense when you say that something is "bad" when it is really good.  The same thing happens in Spanish for "bárbaro."  Also, there is another expression "gun shots went off last night," but I'd rather not digress from the topic and lead this thread somewhere else.

@marabunta  Yes, we usually say this phrase when we have a brilliant idea all of a sudden OR when we finally understand something.  Like you see in cartoons with light bulbs over a character's head.  Does "se me/te/le encendió la bombilla" carry the same two meanings?


----------



## NCGPAZ

Hola. Quería llamar la atención sobre el hecho de que en algunas partes (Venezuela, por ejemplo) se usa "bombillo" en vez de "bombilla". 
Aquí decimos "se me prendió el bombillo" y también "me cayó la locha" (Expresión netamente venezolana. Locha era el nombre dado a una moneda de 12,5 céntimos)


----------



## Marabunta

I would say that here we use the expression quite similarly. When we sudenly have a brilliant idea, find the solution to a problem or solve what was somehow a mistery.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

Creo que ya te han dado las opciones que se me ocurren, pero las escuchadas en Monterrey (Mx) o durante mi niñez:

- Me cayó el veinte
- Se me prendió el foco
- ¡Y se hizo la luz! (se encontró la respuesta)
- ¡Ya lo tengo! (la respuesta al problema)
- ¡Se me ocurrió una ideota!

Pero las comunes son las primeras dos.

Cheers!


----------



## bailarín

¡Chévere!  Gracias, VG.  ¿Se puede decir esas dos frases cuando se entiende algo de repente también (en vez de "¡Ajá! Ahora lo tengo claro.")  Y por favor, ¿por qué el 20?


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

bailarín said:


> ¡Chévere! Gracias, VG. ¿Se puede decir esas dos frases cuando se entiende algo de repente también (en vez de "¡Ajá! Ahora lo tengo claro.") Y por favor, ¿por qué el 20?


 
Veamos.
Si entendiste algo: "Ya me cayó el veinte", "¡Ah! Ya cacho", "Oh, ya entendí" "Por fin lo entendí".
Si te estas burlando de que alguien ¡POR FIN! entendió algo, usarias el "¡Y se hizo la luz!"

En cuanto a la pregunta del veinte... eh... la verdad no lo sé. Es algo muy usado, pero nunca me había preguntado de donde sale la frase... :S


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> - Me cayó el veinte
> - Se me prendió el foco
> [...]
> Pero las comunes son las primeras dos.


Estoy de acuerdo. Ambas son muy usadas por acá. 

En cuanto a tu pregunta de "caerle a uno el veinte", es difícil establecer la etimología de una palabra o dicho coloquial, bailarín. Aunque si te fijas (pues ya tienes tu ejemplar ), el dicho sí lo consigna el _Diccionario del español usual en México_:





> *veinte* *1* adj*3* _Caerle el veinte a alguien_ (_Coloq_) Comprender o recordar algo después de un gran esfuerzo tratando de hacerlo: "Le expliqué durante media hora, hasta que _le_ cayó _el veinte_"


Revisaré un par de textos de José Moreno de Alba y si leo algo acerca de ese dicho, te aviso. 

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

If I remember correctly, "caerle a uno el veinte" refers to a coin. I see that an earlier poster mentioned a Venezuelan equivalent.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

k-in-sc said:


> I think "caerle a uno el veinte" refers to a coin.


Yeah, indeed, K. But it's hard to know its origin, and why "el veinte". Perhaps it just has to do with the coin, or with the fact that a coin of 20 pesos came from nowhere, who knows.


----------



## bailarín

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> Si entendiste algo: "Ya me cayó el veinte", "¡Ah! Ya cacho", "Oh, ya entendí" "Por fin lo entendí". *(¿Se puede decir "se me prendió el foco" con el mismo sentido también, verdad?)*
> Si te estas burlando de que alguien ¡POR FIN! entendió algo, usarias el "¡Y se hizo la luz!"  *(Siempre me das mucho más que necesito, ¿sabes?, a lo que estoy bien agradecido)*





JeSuisSnob said:


> En cuanto a tu pregunta de "caerle a uno el veinte", es difícil establecer la etimología de una palabra o dicho coloquial, bailarín. Aunque si te fijas (pues ya tienes tu ejemplar ), el dicho sí lo consigna el _Diccionario del español usual en México_:Revisaré un par de textos de José Moreno de Alba y si leo algo acerca de ese dicho, te aviso.  *Ok.   A veces hay una historia conocida detras de una frase idiomática.  Muchas gracias, mi cuate.*


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

> Si entendiste algo: "Ya me cayó el veinte", "¡Ah! Ya cacho", "Oh, ya entendí" "Por fin lo entendí". *(¿Se puede decir "se me prendió el foco" con el mismo sentido también, verdad?)*


 
Claro! Son completamente intercambiables 




> Si te estas burlando de que alguien ¡POR FIN! entendió algo, usarias el "¡Y se hizo la luz!" *(Siempre me das mucho más que necesito, ¿sabes?, a lo que estoy bien agradecido)*


 
Menos mal que aclaras, estaba a punto de decir algo negativo *wink*


----------



## k-in-sc

For some reason I thought the "veinte" had to do with making a call on a pay phone - that when the coin dropped, the connection was made, something like that.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

bailarín said:


> ¡Chévere! Gracias, VG. ¿Se puede decir esas dos frases cuando se entiende algo de repente también (en vez de "¡Ajá! Ahora lo tengo claro.") Y por favor, ¿por qué el 20?


 
Otro que se usa para decir ya entendí: "¡Ah, ya caí!" (Ya caigo en cuenta de...)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

k-in-sc said:


> For some reason I thought the "veinte" had to do with making a call on a pay phone - that when the coin dropped, the connection was made, something like that.


Pretty interesting theory, K. 

It is pretty likely because, as far as I remember, 20 cents coins were used down here, several years ago (I was still a child), to talk on a pay phone.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

JeSuisSnob said:


> Pretty interesting theory, K.
> 
> It is pretty likely because, as far as I remember, 20 cents coins were used down here, several years ago (I was still a child), to talk on a pay phone.


 
It does sound plausible...
I remember the $500 peso coin, but I can't recall cents coins :S


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, here you go (I wasn't on the computer before, so I'm just now searching):
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...nte"+telefono+moneda&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
¡Ya me cayó el veinte!, es expresión que tiene origen en la época en que, en México, los teléfonos públicos funcionaban con una moneda de veinte centavos, ‘un veinte’. Cuando se lograba la comunicación, la moneda caía en el recipiente del teléfono y entonces se decía: ya cayó el veinte. Si, por el contrario, la comunicación no se lograba, entonces se decía: no cayó el veinte. De este decir, los mexicanos hicimos metáfora y ahora lo usamos para referirnos a ese momento en que por fin *se nos prende el foco* y logramos entender algo.


----------



## bailarín

¡Muy bien!  ¡Ahora ya cacho!    ¡Y se hizo la luz!  Jaja.

Muchas gracias a todos.

EDITO:  ¡Ups!  Apreté el botón "enviar" antes de ver el hilo de k-in-sc.  Gracias por tu aporte.  Ahora me siento muy completo.   Jeje.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> It does sound plausible...
> I remember the $500 peso coin, but I can't recall cents coins :S


Creo que eran unas monedas pequeñitas, color cobre.



k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, here you go (I wasn't on the computer before, so I'm just now searching):
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uMX2u8DIj_8J:www.1de3.com/2006/04/08/ya-me-cayo-veinte/+%22cayo+el+veinte%22+telefono+moneda&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> ¡Ya me cayó el veinte!, es expresión que tiene origen en la época en que, en México, los teléfonos públicos funcionaban con una moneda de veinte centavos, ‘un veinte’. Cuando se lograba la comunicación, la moneda caía en el recipiente del teléfono y entonces se decía: ya cayó el veinte. Si, por el contrario, la comunicación no se lograba, entonces se decía: no cayó el veinte. De este decir, los mexicanos hicimos metáfora y ahora lo usamos para referirnos a ese momento en que por fin *se nos prende el foco* y logramos entender algo.


¡Vaya! ¡Qué buen dato, K!


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, here you go (I wasn't on the computer before, so I'm just now searching):
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...nte"+telefono+moneda&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> ¡Ya me cayó el veinte!, es expresión que tiene origen en la época en que, en México, los teléfonos públicos funcionaban con una moneda de veinte centavos, ‘un veinte’. Cuando se lograba la comunicación, la moneda caía en el recipiente del teléfono y entonces se decía: ya cayó el veinte. Si, por el contrario, la comunicación no se lograba, entonces se decía: no cayó el veinte. De este decir, los mexicanos hicimos metáfora y ahora lo usamos para referirnos a ese momento en que por fin *se nos prende el foco* y logramos entender algo.


YAY!
Gracias por sacarnos de dudas! 





JeSuisSnob said:


> Creo que eran unas monedas pequeñitas, color cobre.


Me siento tan vieja... Mi memoria = charcha xD


----------



## eli-chi

Jajajajajajajaja.  ¡Eres muy ingeniosa, "k"...., pero, no creo que fuera por eso, ¡fíjate!
Primera razón: la expresión es "*le* cayó..." y no "*se *le cayó"
Segunda razón: acá hay una expresión equivalente: *"le cayó la chaucha"*, que era una moneda muuuuuuuuuuy anterior a la existencia de los "pay phones".
Con respecto a la otra expresión, por estos lados se usa: *"Se me encendió la ampolleta"

P.S.*  Oops!  Acabo de leer que "k" había dicho "*le* cayó el veinte".  Puede que la explicación para lo del "veinte" de Mé*x*ico sea válida.  Pero lo de la "chaucha" nuestra... ¡na´que ver con "pay phones"! que, para abundar, cuando recién empezaron a usarse acá funcionaban con fichas que había que comprar por una cierta cantidad de dinero.


----------



## k-in-sc

Interesting! Is a "chaucha" also a bean?
That's the explanation I read somewhere, but who is to say if it's the real one. Might back-formations with other coin names be possible?
And how would you explain the difference between  "le cayó" and "se le cayó"?


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Interesting! Is a "chaucha" also a bean?
> That's the explanation I read somewhere, but who is to say if it's the real one. Might back-formations with other coin names be possible?
> And how would you explain the difference between  "le cayó" and "se le cayó"?


No.  Esos podrían ser... ¿"chícharos", tal vez? (por el sonido similar).
Se me ocurrió pensar en aquellas ocasiones en que los teléfonos públicos (así se llaman acá los "pay phones"), por alguna razón, "devuelven" la(s) moneda(s), y hay que volver a insertarla(s).


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, "chauchas" are green beans in Argentina, but I didn't know if they were in Chile too.
I still don't understand about the difference between "le cayó" and "se le cayó"


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

k-in-sc said:


> I still don't understand about the difference between "le cayó" and "se le cayó"


 
Let me see if I can help with some examples.
Le cayó
- La policia en casa.
- Pintura a tu automóvil.
- Mal la comida.

Se le cayó
- La billetera del bolsillo.
- La quijada de la impresión.
- El pastel de las manos.

Does that help at all?


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Oh, "chauchas" are green beans in Argentina, but I didn't know if they were in Chile too.
> I still don't understand about the difference between "le cayó" and "se le cayó"


Sí quiero decir que alguien entendió algo, digo: "*Le* cayó la chaucha". 
Si a alguien se le cae la moneda digo: "*Se *le cayó la chaucha".
Sí veo que alguien va distraído y va a caer algo sobre esa persona, digo: "¡Cuidado, *le* va a caer (¿el volantín/la cometa?) encima!" 
Y si veo algo que ya está en el suelo digo: "¡Señor, *se le* cayó un guante!"

P.S.  Creo que Vikinga lo hizo más ordenado y evidente.  ¡No me di cuenta de que ya estaba contestado eso!


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Oh, "chauchas" are green beans in Argentina, but I didn't know if they were in Chile too.


Acá son "porotos verdes".


----------



## k-in-sc

Good examples, Vikinga-Guadalupana! Thanks! You too, eli-chi!


eli-chi said:


> Acá son "porotos verdes".


I think in Argentina "porotos" are mainly dried beans, or at least hulled mature beans. Not that you probably care, eli-chi!
But did you see NCGPAZ's post about 





> "me cayó la locha" (Expresión netamente venezolana. Locha era el nombre dado a una moneda de 12,5 céntimos)


?
Doesn't it seem like too much of a coincidence that all these countries would have evolved this expression separately? That's why I'm wondering if Chile's version is an adaptation of Mexico's, even though the phone system is different.


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Good examples, Vikinga-Guadalupana! Thanks! You too, eli-chi!
> 
> I think in Argentina "porotos" are mainly dried beans, or at least hulled mature beans. Not that you probably care, eli-chi!
> Sí, esos son "porotos" a secas, de muchas variedades.  ¡También tenemos "porotos granados"!
> 
> But did you see NCGPAZ's post about ?
> Doesn't it seem like too much of a coincidence that all these countries would have evolved this expression separately? That's why I'm wondering if Chile's version is an adaptation of Mexico's, even though the phone system is different.


Pienso que lo más probable es que el dicho viniera desde España.  Porque, como dije antes, la "chaucha" era muy anterior a ese tipo de teléfonos.  Acá ha habido muchos cambios de monedas, con diferentes nombres.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
In Colombia we use, "Se me prendió el bombillo," only to mean "I had a good idea." Not to mean, "I realized/got it."

It seems the uses of "caerle a uno" and "caérsele a uno" have nothing to do with "The light bulb just went off." Please, let's keep the thread's original topic.

Regards,


----------



## eli-chi

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> In Colombia we use, "Se me prendió el bombillo," only to mean "I had a good idea." Not to mean, "I realized/got it."
> 
> It seems the uses of "caerle a uno" and "caérsele a uno" have nothing to do with "The light bulb just went off." Please, let's keep the thread's original topic.
> 
> Regards,


¡Tienes toda la razón! 
Por acá se entiende así también.  *No* son intercambiables. Al parecer, en otros lugares da lo mismo una que la otra.  
Y aquí decimos: "Se me *encendió la ampolleta*".


----------

